# Whizzer Parts



## tim elder (Nov 11, 2019)

I just combined all my Whizzer stuff into one ad if you Whizzer guys are interested. tim


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Nov 11, 2019)

What model are the fenders for?? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim elder (Nov 11, 2019)

Never been a Whizzer guy, but they are 26” and for a springer.


----------



## Pirate of the Plains (Nov 11, 2019)

N/A

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

